# Floating jigs



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I was thinking about making my own floating jig heads for the walleye run. I'm not at all sure as to what I'll need. Can anyone give me an idea of the supplies and tools needed? Jann's netcraft is not to far from me, I'd like to get everything there if I can.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Janns sells floating heads..... http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/floating jigs.aspx
Not sure how you could make your own that are formed on jig hooks.*

One thing i have seen done by bait fisherman is to use cheater floats on something similar looking to a carolina rig to keep bait up off bottom - but not sure how well that would work with plastic grubs.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've heard Gorilla glue works for smaller ones anyway.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I think someone on here had mad some.Check in the older post I am not sure but I think they got the material from eBay.Hope I helped.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Expandable polystyron.and a round head jig mold.not sure if I spelled polytyrene right.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just wonder about ppl somedays go to hagen's online and get you some expanding foam. Some hooks and mold and go to town. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Polystyrene granules 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was looking for the polystyrene granules, but haven't been able to find anything online yet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Polystyrene is what hagen's calls there high density expanding foam as said earlier go to their website and check it out comes in like a 2 gallon bucket


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Www.hagensfish.com go there. And seriously gorilla glue why?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

larry2473 said:


> Polystyrene is what hagen's calls there high density expanding foam as said earlier go to their website and check it out comes in like a 2 gallon bucket
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll check it out. I thought you were talking about the stuff in a spray can, at first.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't remember for sure what they called it but something along that line. It is used for making crank baits ect in the molds they sell 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have an actual product number or name? I've not been able to find it on their site.

Sorry, didn't see that post before I made my post.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what they call it I ordered mine couple years ago But they had it in around the molds for crank baits ect just loll at catalog online around them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just looked through their entire online catalog and didn't find anything. It seems like all the places that used to sell it don't offer it anymore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll check on it see if I can find it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I called them she said it was on page 86. Part number PLM0101 and it is $37.95 for 10 pounds That will make a lot but that is what they sell it by I'm not sure if you ever ordered from them. But they do charge a 10% excise tax on there stuff so that would be another $3.80 plus shipping. It come in probably a 2 gallon bucket well mine did at least. So there you go hope that helps. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool, thanks Larry. I'll check it out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Let me know if you find it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is a guy on Toledo craigslist that sells 500 floating jigs for 50 dollars.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

larry2473 said:


> Let me know if you find it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I did find it. I must have looked right past it. Thanks for the help.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> There is a guy on Toledo craigslist that sells 500 floating jigs for 50 dollars.


I want to make them, not buy them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## perchead (Jun 16, 2012)

Stuff works great load your mold and heat it however you want lots of people boil it but sitting it on top of the wood burner makes a harder head and is less messy.I have also used hot glue but it doesn't float nearly as well.


----------



## perchead (Jun 16, 2012)

And the stuff from hagens I like a lot better than the stuff from a quart bag on ebay.They look the same but hagens gets much denser and takes paint better.


----------

